# Washing/rinsing electronics



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

Most of you know you shouldn't do this, at least not the wrong way, washing it while it's on and running could electrocute you, not to mention damage/destroy the electronics.

I thought of this today as I was cleaning my electric razor in the bathroom. I can clean most of the air out, I tried to get the rest out using a can of compressed air, but that's not working either. What if I rinsed it out, while it's not running, then dried it after, same with other electronics. One of those air hand dryers you see in bathrooms would be useful, what about a hair dryer?

The reason usually water isn't good for electronics is most water contains minerals which conduct electricity, something like distilled water which has very little minerals doesn't.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

I've actually washed quite a few motherboards and other circuit boards with soap, water and a soft brush.

Just need to make sure there no batteries installed, and ensure that they completely dry out before reassembly

Edit:
Normally it works out well, only had one failure out of dozens, but think that was because I rushed the drying.


----------

